# Georgia Quota Hunts



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dang, I feel like I am never going to be selected.  
I expect to recieve another rejection letter from another unnamed quota hunt in the mail anyday now.  

*Dear Sportsman,

Your application for a permit to hunt in Georgia's Waterfowl Quota Hunt was not selected this year. With limited hunts, obviously some applicants will not be selected. We trust you will not be discouraged and encourage you to apply again next year.

Please note that your online account has been credited with an additional priority point. Please be aware that these points can be applied to a future application to increase your priority level. This will not guarantee your selection, however, your application will be given priority over those with a lower priority level.

Dan Forster, Director
Wildlife Resources Division*


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 16, 2009)

Got that same letter today myself..


----------



## wingding (Oct 16, 2009)

At Least you have been prioritized. Did you you put in for it last year. How long does it take to get drawn for a hunt?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 16, 2009)

wingding said:


> At Least you have been prioritized. Did you you put in for it last year. How long does it take to get drawn for a hunt?



Yes I have some points built up.  I think once you get to 4 or 5 points you should get selected.  At least in theory.  However I heard of people being selected on their first application.



Medicine Man said:


> Got that same letter today myself..



Dang.....I was hoping to ride in on your coat tails to a quota hunt.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 16, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Dang.....I was hoping to ride in on your coat tails to a quota hunt.



Well start putting on your high heels and make up. I've got 5 points for next year..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 16, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Well start putting on your high heels and make up. I've got 5 points for next year..




I got the perfect makeup to match my Max 4.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 16, 2009)

Got Altamaha for Dec.12.  Hope it gets cold by then.  Not as good as D. Denton, but I have a buddy over in Richmond Hill which cuts down on costs.


----------



## timber rattler (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah I got the old rejection email as well. Maybe next year


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 16, 2009)

Came home and had the other quota hunt rejection in the mailbox.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 16, 2009)

i got the email...


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Oct 16, 2009)

got the same email.... maybe next year


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 16, 2009)

10gaMafia said:


> Got Altamaha for Dec.12.  Hope it gets cold by then.  Not as good as D. Denton, but I have a buddy over in Richmond Hill which cuts down on costs.



Congrats.  Hope you slay 'um.


----------



## Goose (Oct 17, 2009)

Got picked for the Dan Denton hunt - used 6 priorities - gives ya'll an idea of how long it takes.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 17, 2009)

Goose said:


> Got picked for the Dan Denton hunt - used 6 priorities - gives ya'll an idea of how long it takes.



Alright!!!!!  I should get to hunt it around 2012!


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 17, 2009)

Goose said:


> Got picked for the Dan Denton hunt - used 6 priorities - gives ya'll an idea of how long it takes.



Which week? Friend request at cha'..


----------



## bossgobbler (Oct 17, 2009)

*quota*

I got the old rejection notice also.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2009)

Matt and Med, if the highlight of yalls seasons revolves around a State Quota hunt, well thats just sad.


----------



## Jaker (Oct 17, 2009)

decline,


----------



## Swamp Star (Oct 17, 2009)

I just checked mine and got a big fat REJECTION. Oh well thats 1 more point I guess.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 17, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Matt and Med, if the highlight of yalls seasons revolves around a State Quota hunt, well thats just sad.



I'm used to rejection notices. I got one today. 
Call me After lunch IF you can get the kitten pass.....


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 17, 2009)

Jaker said:


> decline,



Don't give up Bud.. It take's about 5 to get the good hunt..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I'm used to rejection notices. I got one today.
> Call me After lunch IF you can get the kitten pass.....


KABOOM! nice one, very nice.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome. I got one too. They need to get creative. Maybe a picture of a fat kid striking out a T-ball. I think we would get the point.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 18, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Awesome. I got one too. They need to get creative. Maybe a picture of a fat kid striking out a T-ball. I think we would get the point.



Get your points brother..Friend request on the way..


----------



## IKWAK (Oct 19, 2009)

access denied!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 19, 2009)

More priority points for me this year!


----------



## iq_52 (Oct 19, 2009)

points are building...


----------



## BigBeaver (Oct 19, 2009)

Four points got me on at Denton for 1-9 and four points got my brother on at Denton for 1-23.

Couldn't believe we both got in, but we have had 4 years worth of rejections each.

I just hope it lives up to the hype!


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 19, 2009)

BigBeaver said:


> Four points got me on at Denton for 1-9 and four points got my brother on at Denton for 1-23.
> 
> Couldn't believe we both got in, but we have had 4 years worth of rejections each.
> 
> I just hope it lives up to the hype!



It should be good and live up to the hype! But nothing is for sure..It millet looked better this year to me than it has in the past years..
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=412617


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 19, 2009)

I guess the odds of hunting that place standby are slim to none since they only allow three groups.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 19, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I guess the odds of hunting that place standby are slim to none since they only allow three groups.



None is closer to it..


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 19, 2009)

got selected to the Jan 16 Altamaha hunt...first time ive been selected! I only had 1 rejection so i guess i got lucky.


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 19, 2009)

I got picked for the Dec. 12 altamaha hunt as well. Maybe a cold front will come thru the week before.


----------



## Jaker (Oct 19, 2009)

see the way to make sure to get hunts every year is to get a big group of friends that will bring you a long if they get picked. gonna hunt altamaha the 26th of december and eufaula the 16th of january, and possibly eufaula the 20th of january. It helps that I offer to fax in the apps for eufaula for all of my friends and then put one in for every family member or friend that i have that hunts no matter if they duck hunt or not lol


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Jaker said:


> then put one in for every family member or friend that i have that hunts no matter if they duck hunt or not lol



Those are non transferable, so I hope they plan to hunt that day if they get drawn.


----------



## BigBeaver (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice pics Medicine Man.

You got any other tips than watch out for the drain and the ditches?

Any info would be great!


----------



## Ronbow (Oct 20, 2009)

*Declined with 4 points for Denton, try with 5 next year if I dont get to old*


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 20, 2009)

BigBeaver said:


> Nice pics Medicine Man.
> 
> You got any other tips than watch out for the drain and the ditches?
> 
> Any info would be great!



*Well the fire ant's are bad up there.* Don't lean up against the tree's..I made that mistake. The ditches run in the middle of the tree lines so be careful messing around in there to much. You can walk around for the most part. I got a worried a couple times but never got wet. The feed looked good when I was up there ya'll should have a heck of a time. Anything else just send me a PM.

I'm just a "decoy tech" but if I can help anyway send me a PM.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Oct 20, 2009)

Declined with 4 priority points.


----------



## WoodDuckMan (Oct 21, 2009)

Why can't we do this like carbon emissions: they supply a limited number of quotas, and then we can trade them on huntErBay. 

Ok, so yeah, I'm just bitter I got my DENIED letter...again. But, based on what you all have said, when I get selected some time around 2011, I'll put out an invite. You'll have to have a high stress job and at least two (preferably 3) kids, just enough money in the bank to buy a six pack and a box of shells after bills on payday, and pity on my yellow raft. That way, I know you'll appreciate the opportunity as much as I do.


----------

